# Which extension tubes to buy?



## robbymack (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions? I'm thinking extension tubes would be better for me than a dedicated macro simply because I don't foresee myself doing a lot of macro, and figure id be more inclined to throw a tube or two in the bag than actually a separate lens. Open to anything really, but ideally something that also offers electronic contacts etc. Also if you think a used macro is just a better bet overall let me know


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2012)

The Kenko set is a good choice, you don't want a cheap one with a plastic mount. Keep in mind that tubes work better with shorter focal length lenses. Depending on what you're shooting, the working distance with extension tubes may be too short, compared to a true macro lens.

Personally, I have a Canon EF 25 II tube, bought used for a great price. I trust the mount strength of the Canon more than a 3rd party tube, but that's a personal decision - I don't really use it for macro, but rather to shorten the MFD for a supertele lens - with an 9-lb lens, mount strength is a key factor for me.


----------



## brianleighty (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought the Kenko set. Very nice quality. I believe the 20mm one is a tighter lock than the others but not so much that's it's super hard to remove. I've been very happy with them.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the Kenko tubes myself. $150 from eBay


----------



## robbymack (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Neuro...probably mainly use it with my 24-70, but thought it would be fun to also slap it on my 70-200, any issues you foresee?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2012)

I've had all the brands, Canon, Kenko, and kept a cheap Rokinon set. The Rokinon is not really heavy duty enough for a big lens like the 70-200 2.8l, but they work on my 100mmL just fine and gain a bit of magnification. I kept them even though I almost never use them because they were free (came with a old camera), and they work. Nowdays, the low end ones are cheaper construction than my old ones, so I'd get a Kenko set if bought new.
I can hand hold the 100L if I'm careful, but its really tripod territory when used on a macro lens for greater than 1:1 magnification.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2012)

robbymack said:


> Neuro...probably mainly use it with my 24-70, but thought it would be fun to also slap it on my 70-200, any issues you foresee?



Nope. Have fun!


----------



## infared (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the Kenko's, They are fine...for my use, (I generally only use the 12mm for decreasing the MFD on my 85mmL)...but I did not know that the Canon tubes were stronger structurally, I guess that is definitely something to consider for longer, heavier lenses. I learn little tidbits here all the time.
While we are on the subject...Does anyone know if any manufacturer makes a tube shorter than 12mm?


----------



## Artifex (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 for Kenko.

They are not too expensive and really do a great job. I haven't try to autofocus with them, but the focus confirmation and aperture control works perfectly. I personally believe extension tube are a great choice; it's a cheaper way to start doing macro, and even if you decide to buy a macro lens in the future, you will still be able to use them to increase even further its magnification. I use the Kenko on a SMC 50mm f/4 Macro (it is a 1:2) to be able to have approximately 1,5:1 magnification.


----------

